# Indigo Carmine Dye/Amniocentesis



## Rebecca Lyn Davis (Feb 8, 2010)

My provider performed an ultrasound guided amniocentesis and used indigo carmine dye.  Are there any other codes that I should be using along with the following:
59000-Amniocentesis; diagnositc
76946-ultrasound guidance for amniocenteis, imaging supervision & interpret.

Thanks for your help!


----------

